# المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم بأسيوط بمصر



## mhamalwy (11 فبراير 2013)

بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللَّه وبركاته
استكمالاً لما تواجهه أمتنا من تحديات لمواجهة ما يحيق بها من استهداف لمقوماتها ولإثبات وجودها وللحاق بالتطورات العلمية المتلاحقة، تقيم جامعة أسيوط بالتعاون مع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم تفعيلاً لدور اللغة فى استنهاض أمتنا للقيام بدورها الحضارى لإنهاض المجتمع وللحفاظ على كيانه. ويحاول المؤتمر فى هذه الدورة التركيز على تعريب التعليم الهندسى ووضع قضية التعريب فى مكانها الصحيح كأحد الأهداف القومية المحتملة فى مجتمعات غاب عنها هدفها القومى.

لهذا يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتقديم بحوث فى المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم المقرر عقده بإذن اللَّه فى أسيوط بصعيد مصر بعنوان:
تعريب التعليم الهندسى بين الاعتماد والجودة
يومى السبت والأحد
الأول والثانى من شهر رجب من العام الرابع والثلاثين وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة
(الحادى عشر والثانى عشر من شهر مايو عام ألفين وثلاثة عشر ميلادية)

ويمكنكم تصفح مطوية المؤتمر ومعرفة المزيد من المعلومات من موقع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
محاور بحوث المؤتمر:
* الدستور المصرى وتعريب التعليم
* التجارب العالمية فى التعليم باللغة القومية والحفاظ عليها
* التعريب وجودة التعليم الهندسى
* إيجابيات تعريب التعليم الهندسى ومتطلبات ذلك
* اللغة القومية فى التعليم فى مصر وفى الدول العربية
* وضع أطر تنفيذية لتحقيق هدف تعريب التعليم والعلوم
* اللغة العربية واللغات الأجنبية واللهجات العامية فى التعليم والمجتمع 
* دور نقابة المهندسين والنقابات والجمعيات العلمية فى مسيرة التعريب
* عرض وتقييم منجزات الهيئات والأفراد فى مجال التعريب
* اللغة القومية كأحد متطلبات الاعتماد والجودة
* تعريب التعليم ودوره فى منظومة التنمية
* تكامل التخصصات العلمية والأدبية والفنية فى منظومة تعريب التعليم

ولسوف نسعد بمشاركتكم الإيجابية فى مسيرة التعريب بإرسال هذا الإعلان إلى العناوين الإلكترونية التى بحوزتكم وإلى القوائم البريدية التى تشتركون فيها.

مع خالص التحية والسلام
د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات، كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر
أمين الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
أمين عام المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------

